# Quick question !



## SonOfTheSoil (1/4/16)

Hey guys ! Happy Friday  

Quick question, any vendors to get concentrates from in the Edenvale area ? Urgent request, I'm out of juice, on my last tank XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/16)

Argh running low myself

Concentrates no. Closest would be Vapowave in Boksburg.

There are two retailers in Edenvale though, where you can buy juice. Vape Cartel has an agent www.vapecartel.co.za . Or House of Vape at 79 5th Avenue.

Or Vaperite across the road from News Cafe Bedfordview

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (1/4/16)

Ah damn  hmmm... I heard Vape cartel were stocking concentrates I wonder if their agent has ? Can't seem to find the agent number in the website though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/16)

Maybe just dm @KieronD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (1/4/16)

Cool thanks man ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/16)

Sorry it's @KieranD


----------



## KieranD (1/4/16)

Sorry guys we currently do not have an East Rand Agent  We are getting something sorted soon for the East though!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

I've got a fair stash of flavours for personal use, I'm not far from edenvale, pm me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

